
Ask HN: What is best Node.js framework? - qubesquare
Starting a new web project, expecting to handle 20,000 visitors a day.<p>Planned to use React.js and postgresSQL.<p>My co-founder suggested Express and Meteor.<p>Please suggest a best node.js framework. Why?
======
bjw181
React and postgres are great. I think you already have a solid stack with just
those two. React offers a lot of what a large framework can eliminating a lot
of the fluff things like Angular seems to include. That being said, I don't
use frameworks and code in pure TS -> JS these days and borrow things a
specific project needs from more popular frameworks, tweaking it for what I
need.

Meteor is good for prototyping and getting something up fast. I find it very
amateurish and highly abstracted. If you're a green developer, you aren't
going to learn anything using Meteor. Also, I believe support for this
framework is dying. Its highly, "Meteor's way or the highway"

Express is more just glue between your front end and your server/backend that
uses Node as its adhesive. Its pretty great for eliminating a lot of
boilerplate you would otherwise run into.

~~~
swtf
Depends on how advanced you want your routing to be I can see going with the
from scratch rout, but that means you'll need to spend time writing unit
tests..

You might as well fork and delete/modify a bunch of code.

------
Can_Not
Checkout Adonisjs and Mern stack.

